# Would a recumbent be a waste of money for me?



## stainboy (7 Oct 2010)

Hi, I'm new and touched on this in the welcome thread so will only repeat myself briefly.

I've moved to Norwich to become a mature student, I want to cycle into uni from the edge of the city centre. I know of a recumbent bike for sale for £300 which is a lot of money for a student, especially one paying their tuition fees, and only getting the loan, not the grant. But I've always wanted one since I learnt of their existance a couple of years ago. I have other issues as well apart from the money:

* I'm not used to cycling reguarly, especially in traffic, does the lower sight level make it a lot harder to see what's happening around you?
* Can you carry much on them? I was going to get a town bike and attach panniers, I obviously can't wear a backpack so is there any other room for storage?
*I take it, it must be pretty hard on the legs at first if you're unfit? But can you reach a decent speed eventually?

I think that's it, thanks if you can answer those.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Oct 2010)

Sight level: You to them, a little. Them to you not at all, and probably the inverse.

I've carried over 70kgs (plus me) for over 100 miles by 'bent. Wasn't pleasant, but low centre of gravity on the mounts mean its not as unstable as you'd think. 

Legs: hard at first (as anything). Keep gear low and cadence high until you're used to it. Top speed depends on condition of bike and engine. 

If it meets your requirements at a price point you can accept, its good value. 

(Before anyone asks, the 100kgs was my panniers (8kgs) plus those of my somewhat overprepared buddy (60kgs) and some tools.


----------



## Arch (7 Oct 2010)

As Arallsopp said.

What sort of bike is it? If it has a rack, then it'll carry pretty much what an upright with a rack will.

As a 'bent triker, I'd say go for it, so much fun! Might take a little while to get used to, but then so comfortable!


----------



## BenM (7 Oct 2010)

Decent speed? oh yes indeed - the wind hardly knows you are there 

Legs take a while to get used to the machine but give it 1k miles and you should be ok - I have done about 5 or 600 miles on mine and can feel the legs being significantly better - they are still improving as well. As other posters have said remember to use a low gear and spin for England; the other thing is that you may find "clipless" pedals/shoes stop your feet falling off the pedals.

Traffic - it is interesting (get a mirror) but quite fun. Cars tend to under estimate my speed these days so I have to be careful to allow braking time. 

Load carrying - depends on which 'bent you are going to get - though they can all carry loads I suspect fitting some bags/panniers to some makes/models could be interesting. My Orca can take 'normal' Carridace panniers and a rack top bag at the same time; I wouldn't hesitate to fill them if the need ever arose (and I had the other pannier  )

You do get a lot of comment/laughs/whistles etc. from the younger members of the public and occasional "humorous" comment from passing cars - none of which removes the "recumbent grin".

Oh if the seat isn't adjusted right you can get recumbum... 

B.


----------



## stainboy (7 Oct 2010)

I had another look at the photos and it does have a rack at the back, infact it looked bigger than I've seen on some bikes. One reason I wanted a lot of storage was that I was thinking of wearing waterproof clothes in the rain (of course ) and then taking them off when there. Either that or wear bin bags, I'm not against looking insane making a bin bag suit. With my, er, borrowed Royal Mail jacket from when I worked for them over the top.

The comments/laughs/whistles is all another part of it for me, I like to be eccentric (a show off)  I'd probably attach glowsticks to it at night.

I suppose if I found I was struggling for money I could sell it on again and at least I'd have had the experience for a little while 

The seller said I can come have a look/test drive to see if it's for me cos I have never seen one up close so I'm taking them up on that offer.

Thanks for the comments,


----------



## Arch (7 Oct 2010)

BenM said:


> the other thing is that you may find "clipless" pedals/shoes stop your feet falling off the pedals.



Pretty important on a bent - you don't want leg suck if a foot slips off....


If you're extrovert, go for it.

You won't be alone in Norwich, I know there are a couple of recumbentists around there, and indeed one of the greatest bicycle designers in the world (upright and recumbent) lives out that way.

With regard to trying it out. If you've never ridden one before, you may find it tricky. The seller may be able to help you (running alongside holding you up, holding the bike while you get both feet up etc), but don't be discouraged if it takes a few goes to get going - the balance is a bit different to an upright at first. Tips I've been given, that work for me, are:

1) to make sure you're getting a good push off with the pedal in the 1 or 2 o'clock position, so that you have time and momentum to get the other foot up
2) to try and bring the other foot up smoothly, rather than snatching it up in a panic
3) as you push off, wiggle the handlebars a little. I don't know why this works, but I think it does. Perhaps it gives you something to concentrate on.

I've ridden a few 'bent bikes, but not enough to be totally confident, and I always find it takes a few false starts before I get going on one. I'm a triker, so I rely on my third wheel, and what fun it is...


----------



## byegad (8 Oct 2010)

I'd add to Arch's reply.

Hold the bars with your finger tips as you set off. A 'death grip' and pulling on the bars will do nothing to help you and may well hinder you. All balance on a 'bent bike is from steering input and none is from pulling at the bars.


----------



## BenM (8 Oct 2010)

Regarding the Glo sticks - I have Electro-Luminescent wire all over mine (red along the rack at the rear, green along the boom and white up front) which reminds me I have to adjust some of it cos it doesn't look too good.

The other advantage of a 'bent is that your local herbert isn't likely to nick it for a quick ride home from the pub and, if they do, you will probably find them a short way off in a heap by the side of the road 

I will second byegad - don't death grip the steering - nearly every time I have fallen off is down to a reflex death grip during the transition from upwrong to 'bent. Yank back on Above Seat Steering and you fall off and/or twist the handles which is the opposite of what you intend.

By the way, what make/model of 'bent is the one you have your eye on?

B.


----------



## stainboy (8 Oct 2010)

I have no idea  but it looks like this:








I'm being purposefully secretive about where it is and if it's advertised anywhere incase there's any local lurkers out to gazump me. I've already asked the sellers if I can have it reserved and am willing to paypal them a deposit. As long as I get on with it I really think I want it. I know I'm a student but I'm an older student and what the 18 year olds are spending this term on booze I can spend on this.

I was thinking about security, there's a big pipe against my building wall I think I could get a lock around and then it can sit nicely between the bins. I thought about covering it up as well. See you don't know if people will try and steal it cos they know what it is or leave it alone cos it looks weird. And I'll apply for locked "parking" at uni if there's any left not cos I'm worried about theft but some idiot fiddilling with it.


----------



## BenM (8 Oct 2010)

That looks like fun - especially with under Seat Steering (USS) . My Orca (26" wheel front and rear) has ASS (Above....). <br class="Apple-interchange-newline">

Expect to fall off when you first try it  if you don't, go easy on the celebrations until you are confident 

Go for it, and have fun.

B.


----------



## palinurus (8 Oct 2010)

stainboy said:


> I've always wanted one..



Go for it then.


----------



## stainboy (9 Oct 2010)

Okay, if I get this am I going to get it on the train home? I'm assuming a little country train with the horrible doors that only open from the outside. Even the train from London has doors like that so I don't know what this'll be like.


----------



## BenM (9 Oct 2010)

If it doesn't fit in the train you could always ride it back... no better way to learn how to ride it 

B.


----------



## stainboy (9 Oct 2010)

10 miles in my state of fitness! 

I'm willing to give it a go, it should be nice and quiet hopefully, well I have sat nav on my phone so I can pick my roads. I'll have to make sure it's still light out though.

I've got some, I guess baggy flabby skin on my thighs cos I lost a lot of weight, will this help me tone that up? I'm 30, my skin should still stretch back hopefully?


----------



## Arch (9 Oct 2010)

stainboy said:


> 10 miles in my state of fitness!
> 
> I'm willing to give it a go, it should be nice and quiet hopefully, well I have sat nav on my phone so I can pick my roads. I'll have to make sure it's still light out though.
> 
> I've got some, I guess baggy flabby skin on my thighs cos I lost a lot of weight, will this help me tone that up? I'm 30, my skin should still stretch back hopefully?



If your state of fitness is such that you think 10 miles is long way (I think that's what you're saying, yes?), and you were buying an upright, it might be a bit rough - not just for the fitness angle, but on your bum and wrists and shoulders. At least on a recumbent, the only thing to ache will be your legs. Of course, even if you're used to riding the distance on an upright, it'll be different muscles on the 'bent, but take it steady and you ought to be ok. Just make sure you're confident with the handling before you hit the road, especially any busy junction. YOu can always get off and push at such points if you have to.

Actually, on a quiet train, you might be ok with the bike - yeah it's a bit longer, than a normal one, but not so much. If a train has a bike space (and on the local types, it's normally just an area to one side of the corridor, or one end of the carriage), then the bike will probably fit in. Unless you get a very jobworthy guard, you might do it. People braver and more brazen than I have even got trikes on such trains. The only problem might be if it's the sort where you have to hang the bike up, but I think that's only on Cross Country Voyagers.

I think your skin will tone up, yes. Well done on the weight loss!


----------



## irw (9 Oct 2010)

stainboy said:


> 10 miles in my state of fitness!
> 
> I'm willing to give it a go, it should be nice and quiet hopefully, well I have sat nav on my phone so I can pick my roads. I'll have to make sure it's still light out though.
> 
> I've got some, I guess baggy flabby skin on my thighs cos I lost a lot of weight, will this help me tone that up? I'm 30, my skin should still stretch back hopefully?



I bought a tandem from a chap in Doncaster, which I was fully aware we would not get on the train, and not being a driver either, I knew the only way to get it home would be to ride it. So, having never ridden a tandem before, my fiancee and I bought a single ticket to Doncaster, then cycled the 90 miles back to Lichfield over two days. We soon learnt how to ride it!


----------



## stainboy (9 Oct 2010)

irw said:


> I bought a tandem from a chap in Doncaster, which I was fully aware we would not get on the train, and not being a driver either, I knew the only way to get it home would be to ride it. So, having never ridden a tandem before, my fiancee and I bought a single ticket to Doncaster, then cycled the 90 miles back to Lichfield over two days. We soon learnt how to ride it!



Bloody hell, tell me you stopped at a b&b at least!

And yeah I was pretty much saying my fitness level equates 10 miles to riding to the moon and back. I'm not sure how many it is to uni, it's not as many as 10 but it's a decent amount.

Okay so that takes care of the legs, I'm not ready for weights yet so much that I sold my free weights on ebay. I'm going to start swimming to help my arms not be the strength of twigs and then work up. I'll shut up now less this turn into a fitness discussion. Let me shock you though, at the end of 2008 I was 15 stone, last year I varied around 11/12 and recently went under 10. But I have hardly any muscle so I'll expect that to go up.


----------



## Arch (9 Oct 2010)

A good thing about cycling (we may as well carry on the fitness digression), is that if you take it steady, you can go on and on - like walking, as opposed to running perhaps. In fact, it's more efficient than walking. So you can build up fitness in different ways - slow and steady and increasing distances, or pushing harder to go faster. I'm more of a distance person than a sprinter.

I'm sure you can do 10 miles. A very easy cycling pace is 7-8 mph. Allow a couple of hours, and that gives you time for lots of little rests along the way.


----------



## Tigerbiten (9 Oct 2010)

How hilly is the route home ??

If its flat then slow and stready, 7-8 mph, will get you home ok.
If its very lumpy then it could be a different story.

But whatever you do, have fun ...........


----------



## stainboy (10 Oct 2010)

That's a good point, I have no idea! One of the routes back is the A11 which I don't fancy at all but there's a B road that runs parallel to it. It's surface will have to be a nice surprise if I do ride home


----------



## stainboy (10 Oct 2010)

Good news! They have to come over to Norwich later this afternoon so asked me if it'd help if they brought it round to show me. Nice one, saves me a lot of trouble. I'm gonna pop to the local shops to see if I can get hold of a lock or lights, I've seen some bike stuff, they're cheap places but they might do for now. If not I don't think my neighbours would mind me storing it downstairs for a few days.


----------



## stainboy (10 Oct 2010)

I BOUGHT IT!

It was really hard to get used to of course not to mention my little road being busier than it looks but there's a little carpark off the street that we used and I got the hang of straight lines at least. Next I'm gonna go somewhere bigger so I can learn turning and stuff cos I could not turn in this carpark.

There were 3 people waiting after me for this bike, one wanting to come up from London to get it so I lucked out there I think.

He told me the make but I forgot, it was 2 letters like MW then Bent, any clues? And he said it's worth £700 for my fillling out my house insurance quotes.

Oh yeah, tonight I'm keeping it in the corridor downstairs, I've got a lock but I want to get a cover, can you get covers for them? My upstairs neighbour was totally fine with it and reckoned I should keep it indoors all the time but it really is too narrow. Just now my doorbell rang twice (I was on the phone and my door is a bastard to unlock sometimes). Nobody outside, which is common, but ANOTHER BIKE, a normal upright in the corridor behind mine. Do you think this is a passive aggressive protest from the flat downstairs? 

I also aquired a couple of new female ferrets today for company for mine, they've totally knackered him out and he's asleep in my pants drawer, one of his favourite places. One of them has turned into a monster and keeps trying to eat me at every opportunity. The worst was walking along the back of the sofa and biting my ear, that one actually bled.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Oct 2010)

TW Bents, maybe? Price and shape about right.


----------



## Arch (10 Oct 2010)

Yeah, TW sounds right. I rode one once, rode it into a fence - my fault, not the bike's! It was actually quite an easy ride.

Anyway, welcome to the Dark Side! Find a nice big quiet or empty carpark (not sure how you do that these days, maybe find an industrial estate on a Sunday), and do a few laps and fgure eights, and you'll soon get the hang of it.

Re: a cover. Might be worth looking for a motorbike cover - a bike one will probably be a tight fit, and the wrong shape, whereas a motorbike one might be more roomy. Or get a small tarp and just bungy it round. I'd suggest more than one lock too, and make them good ones. Check your insurance policy too - they may have clause about keeping it in a garage or something.

I keep my upright bike in the lobby of my flats, and the lady in the downstairs flat is fine about it - there's room for her to get by, and just about to get her bike out (she only rides it occasionally). I very occasionally leave the trike down there (it's actually not much wider than my bike handlebars) if I need it early or get back from a ride late (normally it lives in a lockup across town), and she's ok with that too. Do you know your downstairs neighbours well? Might be worth asking if they have a problem with it being indoors. If they already use the space, then fair dos, they have priority.


----------



## buzzy bee (10 Oct 2010)

Go for it, £300 is nothing for a bike like this! I would have it if I had heard about it!

On a side note, I had a charity ride planned in London on the Penny farthing, but had it scuppered by Virgin, not allowing me to take it on the train, even though the bike is no longer than a normal (Safety) bicycle. Yeah a bit higer, but that shouldn't matter as the hight is not restricted on the bicycle storage area.

I sent a reply back complaining, saying the charity ride was to be cancelled, answer was still no!

Tut tut Virgin!


----------



## mcshroom (10 Oct 2010)

buzzy bee said:


> Go for it, £300 is nothing for a bike like this! I would have it if I had heard about it!
> 
> On a side note, I had a charity ride planned in London on the Penny farthing, but had it scuppered by Virgin, not allowing me to take it on the train, even though the bike is no longer than a normal (Safety) bicycle. Yeah a bit higer, but that shouldn't matter as the hight is not restricted on the bicycle storage area.
> 
> ...



Can't you take the front wheel off and then say you are carrying bike bits rather than a bike . I was surprised to see their policy does actually say "but not penny farthings" on their website. I wonder how often that has come up.


----------



## stainboy (10 Oct 2010)

Bloody transport companies, I've had email arguments with both National Express and Megabus about taking animals on board their coaches, I have (had one then) ferrets but they are a very strict NO because CAGED animals become stressed and dangerous and scare the other passengers. Uh huh. I even offered to buy him his own seat and sit at the back where nobody would have seen him, even if he musked it wouldn't have smelt worse than the toilets on those things. Lucky I'll rarely need a coach anymore. I smuggled him on once but it wasn't fair on him so I'd never do that again, I just had to get that coach and had only just found out about the no animal thing.

My ferret sleeps the whole journey on trains, I don't know what official train policy is but every member of staff I've come across has loved him and my cat years ago when I moved him from Preston to Essex.

Little rant there, back on topic, I think I know of a local area I can have a good ride around to get used to corners and things. I fell off a few times, once into a bush/tree but I've been having much worse injuries than that lately. The seller was giving me push starts at first I felt like a little kid riding without stabilisers for the first time, heh.

I've never met the downstairs neighbour(s), I think I was here first and I've only been here a month. Thing is though I put the bike at the bottom of the stairs where they have no reason to go since their door is immediately infront of the main door. Maybe they've kept the bike in the flat, saw mine and thought "well if someone else is going to do it then so will I" but it's going to make it difficult for me to get out now I'll have to move their bike out the way.

As for locks, I quickly bought a "spiral" lock from round the corner, it has a piece you bolt onto the bike and then stick an end through a hole in that and it has a key to unlock. That'll fit round the pipe I was going to attach to but I think I'd had to face the bike forwards to fit that piece on. The shop had some mega **** off chains but that wont go round the pipe but I suppose I could use it in other places. Anyone ever get their bike fiddled with when "parked" in towns or do people generally ignore bike racks? Especially round here where they out number the cars in town.

I'm hoping there's still some space going in the lockable areas at uni, I have no idea where some of them are but I don't really mind. I'll print out the application form and hand it in tomorrow, I'm not ready to ride to uni yet but if I have to be put on a waiting list then it's a good idea to get it in now. I'll ask them to point out on the map where the places are, there's about 5 different onces around campus.

If TW Bents is a make I'll take your word for it, nothing stopping me emailing him and asking anyway when I'm doing the insurance forms. I'm still waiting for my letting agency to get back to me about some other things I needed answering that make a difference. I haven't actually bothered with insurance for years but it's worth it for the bike alone and I was robbed (and beaten up in my house) last year in Sheffield so it's worth it. Plus I plan to stay in this flat for a while and stop moving around.

I'll have a look at motobike covers as well.


----------



## stainboy (10 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Can't you take the front wheel off and then say you are carrying bike bits rather than a bike . I was surprised to see their policy does actually say "but not penny farthings" on their website. I wonder how often that has come up.



And why? what's the problem exactly? A bike's a bike really, I don't see what the big wheel can do wrong.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Oct 2010)

Rather ashamed to say I've had mine back on a train under the guise of 'its not a bicycle. Its a class one mobility vehicle.'

Its true, too. Without the 'bent, I can only move at a vastly reduced pace, and for only short distances. Why, I don't think I could get much beyond 26 miles on foot, and at little more than jogging speed


----------



## Arch (11 Oct 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Rather ashamed to say I've had mine back on a train under the guise of 'its not a bicycle. Its a class one mobility vehicle.'
> 
> Its true, too. Without the 'bent, I can only move at a vastly reduced pace, and for only short distances. Why, I don't think I could get much beyond 26 miles on foot, and at little more than jogging speed



Oh, stop it superman... 

How hilarious that Virgin actually had to specifically ban Penny Farthings. I wonder if it was after an incident, or if they have a very anal T and Cs compiler.

With regard to locks stainboy - could you find a D-lock that will go round the pipe, and then leave that in place and have a D-lock to lock the bike to it? I'm a bit worried that a spiral lock is just a cable type, and they are too easy to cut to be all that secure. What is the diameter of the pipe (and what's the gap between it and the wall)?

I don't think anyone has ever messed with my trike, but I rarely have it out of sight if I'm out for the day - I'll try and lock it within sight of any cafe. And opportunist thief is less likely to be able to ride yours away, but they could wheel it. 

If it was just a case of moving a bike to get yours out, I think it's a hassle I'd put up with. You could always knock on their door (take some biscuits even!) and ask if it's a problem for them and if the other bike is going to be there often. Even inside though, do lock a wheel to the frame - you never know when someone who shouldn't might get through the outer door.


----------

